
Show HN: Status Center – I build this flutter app to manage status pages - valtlfelipe
https://github.com/valtlfelipe/statuscenter
======
valtlfelipe
Hi Guys,

It's the first time I'm posting something "real" to HN. I my first app using
flutter to be able to manage statuspage.io pages on the go. I just release the
first version of it, and many other features are coming. Currently only
available for android, but will release it for iOS as soon as I can get some
"sponsors" as I don't have an apple license yet, and in my country it's quite
expensive.

Hope you like it, please let me know if you have any questions or suggestions.

More about on my blog: [https://felipe.im/posts/creating-my-first-mobile-
app/](https://felipe.im/posts/creating-my-first-mobile-app/)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/valtlfelipe/statuscenter](https://github.com/valtlfelipe/statuscenter)

Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=im.felipe.stat...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=im.felipe.statuscenter)

